
Unity Analytics and GDPR meltdown - blopeur
https://forum.unity.com/threads/unity-analytics-and-gdpr.513112/
======
blopeur
I really wonder what's going to happen if Blizzard (aka hearthstone) or
someone else big (Steam) get shot with the GDPR bullet 1st. GDPR has special
and more stringent provision when dealing with Minors data. Everybody look at
the adtech industry as the one with the highest risk regarding GDPR but the
Gaming industry (especially for online and mobile) is the one that can be shot
first because of the Children's provisions of the regulation.

------
janitor123
This won't be pretty. Backend engineering efforts to address this only began a
few weeks ago, given unclear "technicalities" that had to be addressed in
interpreting the meaning of "right to be forgotten". I'm guessing other
companies are facing similar issues, especially if any part of their user data
collection pipeline is backed by the "cloud", and these access points are
heavily throttled in terms of read/write requests.

You would think that migration efforts would've happened sooner, but alas,
like global warming, it's one where it seemed like "waiting until the last
minute" was a preferred approach to "invest $$ in this now and use up
engineering resources on something that we really don't want to do because it
hurts our bottom line".

